# أجزاء من المرجع العملي في أعمال التغذية بالماء و الصرف الصحي: د صبري سعيد



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أبريل 2016)




----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم هذا جزء تعريفي بالكتاب و محتواه و أأمل أن يكون مبتغي كل متخصص في المجال


----------



## aa1162 (27 أبريل 2016)

كيف حالك دكتور صبري محتاج منك استشاره في مجال تخصصك اذا تتفضل على , حاولت اتواصل معك بالرسائل الخاصة بس للأسف مشاركاتي قليله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أبريل 2016)

اهلا بكم زميلي العزيز يمكنكم استخدام الإيميل [email protected]


----------



## hady zarad (5 مايو 2016)

شكرا على المجهود لكن مش عارف ازاي الاقي الملف وكيفيه تحميله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 مايو 2016)

hady zarad قال:


> شكرا على المجهود لكن مش عارف ازاي الاقي الملف وكيفيه تحميله



أهلا بكم الملف موجود في أول مشاركة و تفضل برفعه الزميل الصديق الفاضل م/ محمد عبد الرحيم مشكورا


----------

